# Myrtle Beach or Virginia Beach 3 Bdrm Aug 18-28



## onemaybaby (Jul 9, 2019)

Must sleep 8, not including sleeper sofa.


----------



## rsxfirefighter (Jul 9, 2019)

Umm, no offense. But how is 8 people going to sleep in a 3 bedroom without the sleeper sofa?


----------



## onemaybaby (Jul 9, 2019)

rsxfirefighter said:


> Umm, no offense. But how is 8 people going to sleep in a 3 bedroom without the sleeper sofa?


We have stayed at the Wyndham Ocean Boulevard 2 years in a row. They have a master with king, 2nd bedroom with Queen and 3rd bedroom with 2 doubles.


----------



## rsxfirefighter (Jul 9, 2019)

Ahh ok. That makes sense.   everything looks full right now, but things change daily


----------



## onemaybaby (Jul 9, 2019)

rsxfirefighter said:


> Ahh ok. That makes sense.   everything looks full right now, but things change daily


Yes, it is pretty comfortable, as we don’t spend a ton of time in the room anyway.  I’m not sure if they called that a 3 bedroom deluxe or just 3 bedroom. If something comes up, shoot me a message! Thanks so much!


----------



## jfbookers (Jul 9, 2019)

onemaybaby said:


> Yes, it is pretty comfortable, as we don’t spend a ton of time in the room anyway.  I’m not sure if they called that a 3 bedroom deluxe or just 3 bedroom. If something comes up, shoot me a message! Thanks so much!


----------



## jfbookers (Jul 9, 2019)

As far as I know there is only one timeshare in Va Beach with a few 3 BR on the top floor and I would be very surprised if they are still available.
Jim


----------



## onemaybaby (Jul 11, 2019)

jfbookers said:


> As far as I know there is only one timeshare in Va Beach with a few 3 BR on the top floor and I would be very surprised if they are still available.
> Jim


Yes, I’ve been trying for VB for a couple of years, but doesn’t seem like there is a lot of selection there. Just thought I’d throw it out there in case someone knew something I didn’t.


----------



## onemaybaby (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm not sure if I should start a new thread, but I can now change my request to a 2 bedroom sleeping 6. (not including sleeper sofa). Same Dates August 18-28 for either Myrtle Beach or Virginia Beach. Thanks!


----------



## RLS50 (Jul 25, 2019)

There is a VB rental for a 2BR/2BA Ocean View at Oceanaire on Redweek for Aug 18-25.   Those units have a Queen in the master, 2 Full size beds in the Studio side, and a Queen sleeper sofa (sleeps 8).  Both balconies are Ocean View, and there are some good locations in the building to get placed in for excellent ocean views. 

There is also a rental for a 2BR/2BA Oceanfront at Ocean Beach Club for Aug 18-25.   Those units have a Queen in the Master, a Queen in the Studio, and a Queen sleeper sofa (sleeps 6).   Both balconies should be direct oceanfront (if this is an Eastern Caribbean unit).

There was a 3BR/3BA from Aug 17-24 at Oceanaire that looks like it must have just rented and is no longer available, because the ad was live until yesterday.

The Oceanaire / Ocean Beach Club complex is one of the best in Virginia Beach.


----------

